
How I Overcame Sexism Early in My Career - mathchick
https://code.likeagirl.io/how-i-overcame-sexism-early-in-my-career-286a28d3398b#.yfsgxykke
======
urahara
No particular overcoming here, more like 98% luck and 2% smart avoidance of
unwanted tasks.

